# Do you expats meet up ?



## Andrew174 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi All,

Plainning to move to Benalmadena / Fuengirola next spring, coming next week with family for a good look around and i was just wondering if the expats have a "get together" night ? if so where and what day / night ? We are staying this time in Benalmadena costa

If there is no set meeting, is there a bar/cafe that is used more so, by the expats? hoping to pick up useful information and make some friends 

Regards 

Andrew


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andrew174 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Plainning to move to Benalmadena / Fuengirola next spring, coming next week with family for a good look around and i was just wondering if the expats have a "get together" night ? if so where and what day / night ? We are staying this time in Benalmadena costa
> 
> ...


The forum itself doesnt do an official "meet up", but a few of us who "met" on the forum and live close by are now friends - in fact the two who live closest to me I now consider two of my best friends. And I'm sure we'd be happy to meet you when you come over - that said I'm popping back to the UK tomorrow for a few days. But "Natalieml" and "Lynn" on here may be around to meet you???

There is a bar on the outskirts of Benalmadena Pueblo, called the "Bull Bar". Its actually joined to the Bull ring there. It doesnt look much - certainly not touristy, so dont expect luxury, but it is where a lot of expats go, it does lovely food. The owners are english and they and the customers are all really friendly. 

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

To meet or not to meet, perchance to dream... I have often dreamed of meeting up with some of the expats on here but we never seem to be available when a meet happens. But one day, hopefully before the boy is 21


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> To meet or not to meet, perchance to dream... I have often dreamed of meeting up with some of the expats on here but we never seem to be available when a meet happens. But one day, hopefully before the boy is 21


We will be heading over your way just as soon as the cat snuffs it - we have friends near Frigiliana. Would love to meet up, hopefully before the boy is 21!

That sounds dreadful but she is 19 and we can't leave her more than 24 hours.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

That would be great but totally understand the situation with your cat. One of ours died on the trip over, the day we arrived here. Bad timing I said to him, but he was our favourite cat.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I like meet-ups - I've met a couple of very nice people on this forum and some from another as well. I'm always up for it when time allows.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jimenato said:


> I like meet-ups - I've met a couple of very nice people on this forum and some from another as well. I'm always up for it when time allows.


Yes, we've done a few. One in Seville and a couple up here in Javea and Oliva


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

there are a few members of this forum (and another) who I have met once, some I have met many times, and several I see every week


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Being as there are only three perhaps four English on the island it is almost impossible to meet ex-pats.

However there are 500 German types and they seem to have Germanic meets, we have been invited to one or two, but cannot understand a word they say, nice people though,

Hepa


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

If anyone is arranging a meet in the fuengirola, Mijas, benalmadena area then please count us in would love to meet a few people in the area.

Pete


----------

